# pagefil + hiberfil - ?



## vinc5nt (26. April 2002)

Hi,
mich beschäftigt zur Zeit die Hardware ( -> mein PC  ) ungemein *hehe* 
naja ich hab zwei versteckte datein bei mir gefunden die zusammen schon 1.2 Gigs groß sind und bei denen ich mich frag ob sie mein Speicherkapzitäts defeziet erklären könnten.

Also kennt irgendwer diese beiden datein (im Anhang und in der Überschrift) ... liegen bei mir ganz normal in C: (wo auch wwinXP installiert ist).

Würde mich mal interessieren, wenn keiner die so kennt, wäre es nett wenn mal nen XP user bei sich nach schauen könnte ob er die auch hat.


Vielen Dank


----------



## Neuk (26. April 2002)

Die pagefile.sys ist die Auslagerungsdatei von WinNT...
Die kann schon so gross werden. Das kann man aber auch ändern (Systemleistungsoptionen -> Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher), würd ich aber net machen...

Was des andere ist, weiss ich leider auch nicht...

UPDATE:
Grad is mir noch eingefallen, das könnte die Datei für den Hibernate State (oder so ähnlich), d.h. wenn der PC in den Standby Modus geht, wird die aktuelle Sitzung auf Platte gespeichert und später wieder hergestellt... Is zwar nur ne These grad von mir, aber klingt plausibel find ich...


----------



## bertrunken (26. April 2002)

habe so wie jeder andere win nutzer auch beide dateien und ich gebe dir einen tip, wenn du nicht allzuviel zeit hast und vorallem die daten auf deiner platte noch nutzen willst, dann lösche diese files lieber nicht, denn sonst musst du deine win xp cd suchen gehen um di eneuinstallation durchzuführen.

ansonsten kann ich neuk nur rechtgeben in beiden punkten.

so long
berti


----------



## vinc5nt (26. April 2002)

*hehe* viel Zeit hab ich nicht ... d.h. löschen werde ich die Datein nicht  
Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Ich glaub ich werde mal mit Partition Magic ein bissel rumzaubern


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (27. April 2002)

hi,
pagefile wurde ja schon erklärt,


die hiberfil.sys ist die datei, in der dein system alle daten einer sitzung speichert, wenn du den ruhezustand nutzen möchtest. also ein kleines beispiel:
du hast gerade deine arbeiten geöffnet aber musst schnell los, oder den pc ausmachen, so, eigentlich kansnt du ja jetzt in den standby modus oder komplett ausschalten, aber bei dem ruhezustand wird deine komplette arbeitssession gespeichert und der pc heruntergefahren. wenn du nun den pc startest, wird deine komplette arbeitssession wieder aufgerufen, oder vielmehr soll aufgerufen werden, mit allen text und zwischenablagen einträgen (dein ganzer arbeitsspeicher). 
Aus diesem Grund ist bei einigen die Datei so groß.

Du kannst aber auch den Ruhezustand ausschalten, in dem du in

Systemsteuerung 

energieoptionen

Ruhezustand (oben die Registerkarten)

den hacken bei Ruhezustand entfernen.

Nun sollte die hiberfil.sys automatisch gelöscht werden, nach einem neustart.

(ps. die registerkarte "erweitert" ist auch ganz interessant, denn dort kansnt du einstellen, wie sich dein pc verhalten soll, wenn du auf den Power-Knopf deines PCs drückst.)


----------



## vinc5nt (29. April 2002)

Kann man das mit der pagefile ausstellen oder bleibt das auf Ewig an ? 
weil irgendwie nervt die schon ein bissel, sie frisst ca.100 MB pro Woche und das gefällt mir gar nicht ... sie ist jetzt schon bei 700 MB noch was. 


??? 


PS: die ist mir vorher noch nie aufgefallen 




Danke


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (29. April 2002)

hi,
mit diversen systemprogrammen, kannst du die am sichersten ausschalten, aber du musst genügend arbeitsspeicher im system haben, ansonsten gibts heftige probs.. 256mb aufwärts.

einige programme:

tweakXP
customizexp (bin ich mir nicht sicher)
usw.


----------



## vinc5nt (29. April 2002)

sind fast 800 denn noch okei ? Und wenn sie der virtuelle Arbeitsspeicher sein soll, bedeutet dass dann das zu den 800 nichts anderes mehr kommt, würde er Performance Probleme bekommen wenn ich die Disk jetzt bis auf 50 MB voll hauen würde ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. April 2002)

Solltest immer 1 GB auf der Win Partition frei haben.
Such bei Chip.de mal nach XPAntiSpy3-Deutsch.zip. Dort kannst du ganz einfach bei jedem PC-Beenden die Auslagerungsdatei löschen lassen. Ganz praktisch und macht keine Probleme.


----------

